# Poem dedicated to Rescuers/Fosters



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love this poem!!!



Was That an Angel?

The young pup and the older dog lay on shaded sweet grass watching the reunions. Sometimes a man, sometimes a woman, sometimes a whole family would approach the rainbow bridge, be greeted by their loving pets and cross the bridge together. 

The young pup playfully nipped at the older one. "Look! Something wonderful is happening!" 

The older dog stood up and barked, "Quickly. Get over to the path." 

"But that's not my owner," whined the pup, but he did as he was told. 

Thousands of pets surged forward as a figure in white walked on the path toward the bridge. As the glowing figure passed each animal, that animal bowed it's head in love and respect. 

The figure finally approached the bridge, and was met by a menagerie of joyous animals; together, they all walked over the bridge and disappeared. The young pup was still in awe. "Was that an angel?" he whispered. 

"No, son," the older dog replied. "That was more than an angel. That was a person who worked rescue." 

Author unknown


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

That was really nice.









To all the rescue folks that are helping from Katrina, I take my hat off!
I have read such sad tales of animals just howling for help.....still trapped by the flood waters, in pain , hungry and alone.

May our $$ find their way to help them as well!!!


----------

